# General > General Knives & Blades >  "Innocent" knives, and front waistband carry

## Ranger_Spencer

So, as I have said in some of my other posts I generally like to carry about two knives. Depending where I am, however, will depend on what I carry. 
When I'm out in the bush I carry a medium-large fixed blade on my side in it's sheath and a folder in my right pocket.

When I'm not in the bush/at work I carry two folders, and the sizes between them are roughly the same but the style/design of the two are completely different. One folder is the same one I carry when Im at work, a more tactical looking style with assisted opening and this one stays in my right pocket. It's the constant one I always have and it never leaves my right pocket. When I trade out the fixed blade for the second folder however I tend to opt for the second folder being a more relaxed looking knife. The reason for this is if I need a knife in a hurry, for self defense or some emergency, I will pull the main hand knife from my pocket. However, for tasks like general cutting I always try to use my secondary knife because I really hate when people around me give me that "criminal/up to no good" stare when I pull out this fast opening, menacing looking blade. For possible attackers, thats always a good thing but when it comes to "normal" people I really don't want people getting anxious because lately people have gotten paranoid and ignorant about knives being tools first, and weapons only in dire situations. As soon as most people see a more tactical looking blade, they assume "weapon. danger." Now, while this pisses me off I can't change people's opinions at large, so I try to avoid that. I have even been hassled by overly presumptuous cops because of my choice of knife in the past. I hate that ****. So I carry a more innocent looking knife for those non-emergency/non-SD tasks, this one in particular:    http://www.benchmade.com/products/15056
What do you all think about this issue? Do any of you sometimes feel like you get hassled, either by people staring at you with looks of fear or by actual people saying things? Or do you not care? I'm interested in hearing your opinions on this matter. Now on to the problem I'm having. 

The other knife doesn't set people off, it only gets the average "oh thats a knife" look, which I can handle. Now, the problem is I don't like both of my knives being in the same area. I'm picky about that. My ideal location to carry my second knife is in the front of my waistband, tucked inside and somewhat horizontal but not fully. However, and I'm not ashamed to admit it, but my love of fine food my whole life has made me rather tight in the front area and sometimes it's uncomfortable to carry a blade tucked in the front of my waistband. 

What I'm looking for is suggestions on how to carry my knife in my front waistband a little better and more comfortable for someone of my size. I'm open to anything, whether it be a solution you found works particularly good for you or maybe suggestions on how to tuck it better, or even solutions that may involve a special sheath for the folder, anything. I want to carry it in that location, nowhere else, so I'm hoping someone has some suggestions. Thanks in advance.

----------


## crashdive123

Honestly, I don't care what other think.  I also don't feel that I've been the target of undue scrutiny because of my choices of what I carry.  Most of the time I carry my firearm (concealed) as well.  I did have somebody say (I use a waist bag while working) that it was pretty obvious that I was carrying a weapon in the bag.  My response went something like.......Maybe I am.  Maybe I'm not.  If that causes somebody to pause and think about wanting to do harm to me or those around me, then that's just fine with me.

----------


## Rick

Those that matter don't care and those that care don't matter. I actually wear a knife that is part of my belt buckle. I also carry a Kershaw Onion for small jobs. I forget I am wearing both.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Honestly, I don't care what other think.  I also don't feel that I've been the target of undue scrutiny because of my choices of what I carry.  Most of the time I carry my firearm (concealed) as well.  I did have somebody say (I use a waist bag while working) that it was pretty obvious that I was carrying a weapon in the bag.  My response went something like.......Maybe I am.  Maybe I'm not.  If that causes somebody to pause and think about wanting to do harm to me or those around me, then that's just fine with me.


I'm with you crashdrive - I'm kind of sick of the "what you do offends me crap" !  If what I do offends someone then they just need to stay away from me because once I know I offend them, I'll do my best to offend them more !

And I'm a large guy too, but have never even thought of tucking a knife in the front waist band, they are always carried either clipped to my right pocket, inside that pocket or on my belt on my right side.  And agian, I don't give a crap about what others think about the blades I carry !

----------


## hunter63

> Those that matter don't care and those that care don't matter. I actually wear a knife that is part of my belt buckle. I also carry a Kershaw Onion for small jobs. I forget I am wearing both.


Used to wear them all the time....have several belt buckle knives.....but lately my favorite is a Brazilian Agate polished slab........millions of years old. 

SAK, SAK money clip,  small clip knife are always in my pocket.....and don't care what anyone thinks.

----------


## randallss7

My wife says I'm a walking Bass pro...lol I carry a few knives usually ones I make as people are always asking to see what I have and I carry a verity of folders, fixed blades, I do not carry a knife for the purpose of self-defense, not that I would not have something capable of that on my side or in my boot.  I carry a concealed fire arm also at all times.  I guess here in Oklahoma there is no one to offend as the grand mothers here carry open now, I ate Sunday lunch with my fam and there were a few open carry fellows in there and I wager 10 or more concealed...now that was a safe feeling peaceful lunch...lol.

----------


## Old Professor

If you are carrying a folder, I found that horizontal sheaths are very comfortable. Obviously a fixed blade would need to be very short to be comfortable in horizontal carry but there are some out there that might work for you.

----------


## Ranger_Spencer

Nah I would only carry a folder in the front waistband.

And guys let me confirm, Im not saying I "care" what they think, it just seriously annoys me. Plus, there have been plenty of times someone has seen my tactical and they actually called the cops or notified the store manager saying something like "someone has a knife!". And it got taken the wrong way, the police assumed someone was making trouble. While Iv never went to jail over it I seriously don;t want some knife-ignorant person to freak out on me again (it happened 3 times so far) because the last time it happened the cop was a d-bag and, even though he never charged me with anything he actually took my knife cause he liked it. I called the station but noone knew about the incident, and they refused to pursue the matter on an internal investigation. It was a 30$ knife so I basically said to myself "this system is broken, and these cops here are all messed up" and moved on. 

What Im trying to say is I want to avoid that kind of crap in the future by using a less hostile looking knife in my area, because I live in a place where people are just seriously stupid most of the time. I don't want the hassle, you know what I mean? Thats why I carry a non-menacing knife. 

Has anyone ever tried a horizontal sheath in the front?

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Ranger_Spencer interesting post, I have seen both sides to this discussion by folks smarter than me making politically correct decisions and others making Responsible Adult Decisions. Something I learned later in life and wish I had adopted sooner. Years ago, I walked into a small diner when I was young and naive and wore a 7" blade on my hip I sat there and had hiked some 20 miles and hit this little diner for breakfast, I planned to move on... it was 1981 - at some point looking up from my bacon & eggs I saw the terror in the mom's eyes that were sitting around me... strange, clean shaven and with a backpack, well the knife on the belt was the issue.. all the kids were pointing.  It was a bad moment. 

It's beyond stupid out there, the last thru hiker on the Appalachian Trail that was murdered was most likely strangled with a bootlace. Its a shame the media has taught everyone what they need to be afraid of each and every night. It's not a good time in our history or values.


Lets keep it in perspective .. I agree with Crashdive  Be outgoing! Be diffusing! and most important ask folk's lots of simple questions and forget the size of your knife and any other thing that sticks out from your body. (Ears, Beard, Tattoo's ...etc) Kill them with eye contact and a smile... get over this... Just do your best & stick to your principles and family values.

----------


## Rick

That must be a regional thing. If folks are looking at you around here they are generally trying to figure out make and model.

----------


## Ranger_Spencer

It is regional. And it also has alot to do also with the type of people in certain vicinities. For instance, I live near the "the hood" because it was the house my mom got from the divorce and I come from a family that believes in very traditional values, such as "Why move out unless youre getting married" deal, because it cuts costs down. That, and my mother needs help around the house these later years. So I live in the hood, and that being the case I WANT the people around to know Im armed. 

On the flip side, just two miles away is the rich sector. A lot of retired bankers, mostly rich white people who'v never seen a gun in their life much less someone who would carry a large(er) knife. These people do freak out, and they are jumpy. They would call the police if you simply dressed funny. I saw it happen. 

At the gas station another two miles away where I get my snus at (Swedish imported tobacco, look it up), there are plenty of rednecks and country boys. Those guys there pat me on the back and ask me what brand/style I'm carrying today and mostly wanna compare knives. 

So, as you can see totally different circumstances and situations. I'v never not been proud of myself, or what I carry. And Wise Old Owl, good reply and I think you'v got good points. It's just, sometimes even a smile and a nod doesn't work or help to calm people's overly blown fears ( I blame the media and the overuse of the word "terrorist"). So I don't know. I feel like I can avoid the bad stuff entirely if I have my second knife look like something their grandpa would have used, you know like a folding old timer or something. I mean I'm going to carry two regardless, may as well make one knife a general all purpose task folder that looks more like a tool and less like something a navy seal would pull out, like some knives look. I guess it really is just me though.

----------


## backpacker3

I feel the same way about peoples attitude toward knives just because I carry one or two around with me doesn't mean I'm going to snap and shank somebody. I carry them around because they're useful and yes I may not NEED one every day but if I don't carry them all the time I won't have one when I do need it.

I've found that people even view Swiss Army knives in the same manner but that a leatherman style multitool is generally ok. Don't ask me why people think that I don't get it either. As far as folders go 2 things seem to make them less threatening to people 1 a bright neon colored handle (especially "safety" orange again  I have no clue why color makes a difference) and 2 if you have a seatbelt cutter built into the handle and one of those glass breaking points on it as well. I think then they just think you're a little paranoid or something like that about driving or whatever.

----------


## Ranger_Spencer

> I feel the same way about peoples attitude toward knives just because I carry one or two around with me doesn't mean I'm going to snap and shank somebody. I carry them around because they're useful and yes I may not NEED one every day but if I don't carry them all the time I won't have one when I do need it.
> 
> I've found that people even view Swiss Army knives in the same manner but that a leatherman style multitool is generally ok. Don't ask me why people think that I don't get it either. As far as folders go 2 things seem to make them less threatening to people 1 a bright neon colored handle (especially "safety" orange again  I have no clue why color makes a difference) and 2 if you have a seatbelt cutter built into the handle and one of those glass breaking points on it as well. I think then they just think you're a little paranoid or something like that about driving or whatever.


Well orange, thats easy enough to explain. In people's subconscious they always see orange as being associated with "work" and "safety", like construction or electricians or plumbers. So many things are painted orange to help people stay safe, so when a person sees an orange colored knife they don't think about it, because deep down inside their mind their brain has already associated the knife with the color that means "safety". So they assume, without thought, that there isnt anything to worry about. I mean, how many box cutters have yellow or orange on the handle? I'd say probably half the box cutters Iv ever used. So, thats at least how I think orange knives seem to get away without even a backwards glance most of the time.

----------


## hunter63

I normally don't wear a fixed blad knife....unless I'm out and about...woods or water.

I do have to agree that anything worn as a "Tool" would be viewed by most and not a threat....where as a 12" Bowie might raise an eyeball.
While doing service work, the Leatherman/flashlight/ company cell/pager....personnel cell and folding knife /pouch made it hard to keep my pant's up.....so I added wearing suspenders.

Retired now so lost much of the belt stuff......Knives in pocket and mini multi tool in that knife pouch/with flash light, plus cell is all that's left.
Actually I'm kinda proud of this arrangement....my mini belt kit.
Mini multi tool w/flashlight
Mini Bic
Mini ferro rod, striker (really don't need the striker)
Bottom is stuffed with cotton balls....to keep everything from sliding down too far....but still can be fluffed and will catch a spark.
In SAK pouch...although I do have a made for me version pouch at this time.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

No eye brows raised.......

----------


## backpacker3

> Well orange, thats easy enough to explain. In people's subconscious they always see orange as being associated with "work" and "safety", like construction or electricians or plumbers. So many things are painted orange to help people stay safe, so when a person sees an orange colored knife they don't think about it, because deep down inside their mind their brain has already associated the knife with the color that means "safety". So they assume, without thought, that there isnt anything to worry about. I mean, how many box cutters have yellow or orange on the handle? I'd say probably half the box cutters Iv ever used. So, thats at least how I think orange knives seem to get away without even a backwards glance most of the time.


Yeah the orange I kinda get but even other colors seem to make it ok as long as there bright neon type colors perhaps it's because they figure if you don't mind people noticing it you aren't up to no good or something like that.

The one that really gets me is the multi tool vs SAK thing. I've gotten funny looks from people for pulling out my SAK Tinker and it's not even that big!? Generally I can defuse it with a macgyver reference but I can carry a leatherman style multitool that's decently bigger than my SAK and no one thinks twice about it. It's just kinda wierd to me. I actually think it would be an interesting case study to see how people respond to different types and styles of knives and why.

----------


## Tokwan

I carry either a Kershaw speedsafe in my tactical pockets for self defense and a EKA knife for utility. I have a belt that have a knife attached to the buckle..so it doesn't scare of annoy anyone.

----------


## canid

I consider it my personal obligation to carry openly lest people forget how completely harmless and normal this behavior could be. For this reason, I like to wear a fixed blade sheath knife. I find I get about the same reaction no matter which style. You won't catch me wearing anything tacticool, but otherwise, I don't know that anything makes people nervous more than the size.

----------


## Jonesy

If i used a waist band carry for a fixed blade I guess I would want a knife blade that had a shorter handle. Maybe something with a 4" blade and maybe one or two finger holes for the handle. Hard to beat a good kydex sheath for retention and blade protection for your body. 

That said most folders and the afore mentioned fixed blade sheath can be modified for deep pocket(waist) carry so all you see was a limited amount of clip exposed. 

Next choice is a kneck knife 2" blade or so.

Though very single or limited use shape the karambit style blade can be comfortably worn/concealed in a waist band.

Just some thoughts...

I don't care what others think but I don't want the added attention either.

----------


## LowKey

Don't you guys be coming into Boston with your fixed blades and knife buckles.
Multi-tools get a pass, though once I had to go all the way back to my car to remove mine just to get into a "no weapons" metal detector protected venue (or I could have tossed it in the trash bin they had for such things. Yeah, No.)
Sometimes I wonder about the sheathed bait knife and fileting knife I carry in my fishing gear in this flippin' state. I sure as heck wouldn't wear them on my belt. I think the fixed blade length here is down to 3". Maybe 2". Whatever the current size of the largest legislator's little finger is.
Almost as bad as going to the UK.

----------


## Rick

We are pretty fortunate here as there aren't really any regs on knife size. We have some forbidden stuff like Chinese Stars and projectile knives (I have no idea what that is). They are strict about what can and cannot be on school grounds but otherwise they are pretty sensible about stuff. This is another area where I wish we had a national reciprocity law. If you want to travel very far you have to research every state's law concerning firearms AND knives.

----------


## crashdive123

Projectile knives are also called ballistic knives.  It's where the blade can be shot out of the handle.

----------


## LowKey

Thanks Rick. Sorry 'bout that.

----------


## Rick

@ Crash - I've just never seen one. I didn't even know they made them. But then, I don't get out in the world much. (shrug)

@ Lowkey - No sweat. No blood, no foul.

----------


## backpacker3

I saw a projectile knife on TV that sucker shot the blade almost 30 feet!!!

----------


## ninjasurvivor

I wouldn't want to be on the wrong end of a ballistic knife.

----------


## Scottishsmith24

I know I always carry a sheath knife everywhere aside from airports, it's my leuku I made a while back but for the past three year I have always open carried a sheath knife with a blade no less than 5 inches long. That being said this is in everyday normal life and I don't get looks and have only ever had a minor problem once and that was in Chicago with a greyhound bus security personnel. Thankfully because I am a full time knife maker there is a loop hole in the law about "transportation for business purposes" which I have only had to use once. But no I almost never have a problem. I think a lot of it is to do with attitude if you don't treat it like a big deal most other people won't either. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Old Professor

The "projectile knife" refers to a knife whose blade can be propelled out of the handle by a strong spring. The Russian special forces at one time used/carried just such a knife, losely based in a German parachute knife of WWII vintage, as I recall.  Thirty or forty years ago you could by them mail order from magazines.

----------


## ninjasurvivor

Stab somebody first, then push the button to shoot it. OUCH!

----------


## Rick

There are some YouTube vids on them. I had to take a look. Not something I think I'd be interested in. Odd that I had never seen them before.

----------


## crashdive123

You could always go with the WASP Injection Knife.




On second thought.....nah.

----------


## Rick

Now that one I've seen. That was made for divers if I remember right. Shark protection.

----------


## Infoholic

Those ballistic knives look like an accident waiting to happen. I dont really get the point of them... Knives are tools first, weapons as a last resort. Thats why i carry a 45. Id rather send 230 grains of man stopper at an attacker than some mostly useless spring loaded blade...

----------


## Jonesy

http://youtu.be/CsqClktIKZQ
Heres the ballistic knife in action  :Smile:

----------


## suthincomfort

i am known in my area for carrying several knives a good bit of the time. but i'm known as retired gunsmith whittler wood carver and a knife trader. the knife i use most i carry in an unobtrusive horizontal sheath. it rides nicely under the t-shirt i generally have on and in many year's of carrying I've never been asked about it. other is clipped to my pant's pocket and sometimes i carry a small whittler in my pocket. so far gtg no matter where I've gone was i ever bothered. i made the sheath myself and it has a sewn area where the butt of knife set's and then since i want it available i sewed a piece of paracord to hold the front of the folder in place so wouldn't lose it. i melted the cord to hold the button actually a thumb nut off an old uniform post in place. it's never failed me being lost or dropped accidentally.

----------


## Highhawk1948

There are a couple of places to get horizontal folding knife sheaths.  One is Moore Maker Knives, the other may be Big Bend Saddlery out in Alpine Texas.  I  have used a couple of them myself.

----------


## Walter2

I always have a leatherman wave and a kershaw leek,never had a look but many have asked where they could get  the kershaw.....people you would never expect....

----------


## Duece

I wear a kabar tdi self defence knife,it has a sturdy belt clip stays fairly concealed while easy to get at,am not sure of legalities havent had any problems yet,also carry leatherman charge and a ckrt mini tigh breaker assisted opening.depending on where am going in city also carry kabar mini hunter on belt
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418343639.374009.jpg
This is tdi knife and clip,put my zippo beside for size comparison
Knife laws around here are dumb assisted opening are legal butterfly knives and switchblades arent. 
As to carrying a folder it more or less depends on the officer and what kind of mood he is in,about 5 yrs ago i had a gerber paraframe confiscated last year was carrying my tigh breaker assisted open in exactly same way officer didnt even look twice,wasnt wearing tdi that day though

----------


## ElevenBravo

It may just be me but I carry a decent pocket knife for a tool and a gun for protection.  Thats all I can can contribute.

EB

----------


## MrFixIt

As far as an "innocent" knife, I've never had a problem with my SAK Pioneer.

----------


## NavySEAL

When mixing it up with a shark we use the butt of the knife (ka-Bar) to bang him on the tip of his tender nose. Poof he is gone......stab one with the tip of the blade and it is a different story......I found out the hard way. The shark cant figure out the nose punch but he for damn sure knows what to do when he gets stabbed. I carry 4 knives.....each one has a use.....one for vet med, one for people, one folding box cutter and a SAK. Love them all and would carry more if I could find a reason to do so. :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that isn't a land shark. Soooooo, if you don't go in the water you don't have to worry about pokin' or buttin' sharks. I live in my home they can live in theirs. I may need to start a list for the ocean.

----------


## NavySEAL

Right on Rick, right on.
NS

----------

